# Have I got an oil slinger with my 3 speed?



## silvercreek (Mar 4, 2012)

I've got my first 3 speed and a set of nice SUN CR-18 aluminum rims that was built with SA coaster brake on the rear wheel. When I got the wheel I don't think there was a square inch without oil on it. The 3 speed has a filler cap where the oil is added but is this the best I can expect or is the filler plug replaceable and do all of them leak?


----------



## rhenning (Mar 4, 2012)

All Sturmey Archer hubs are leakers.  The standard joke is "How do you know when to add oil to a SA hub?  When it stops dripping out.  There really is no way to stop it. Roger


----------



## philman (Mar 8, 2012)

They were built to 'vent' the excess oil. So, while they all can leak, the trick it not to put too much in. I usually put a few drops of light oil (NOT 3 in one!!!) every 4-5 hundred miles. That is all they really need. If you put too much in, oil everywhere. 

BTW, older (until mid 60s or so) Raleighs used 'oiler' hubs in the front and bottom bracket as well.


----------



## silvercreek (Mar 9, 2012)

philman said:


> They were built to 'vent' the excess oil. So, while they all can leak, the trick it not to put too much in. I usually put a few drops of light oil (NOT 3 in one!!!) every 4-5 hundred miles. That is all they really need. If you put too much in, oil everywhere.
> 
> BTW, older (until mid 60s or so) Raleighs used 'oiler' hubs in the front and bottom bracket as well.




Someone must have changed the front wheel or at least the hub on my '76 because it has an oil hole in the middle of the hub.


----------



## how (Mar 11, 2012)

too much oil in it,,thats all once the excess leaks out,,,it wont sling oil anymore


----------

